# ROY on cover NBA LIVE 09?



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

check it out
Cover Athlete to be revealed on June 25th...stay tuned!
-----------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATE: Sources tell me TONY PARKER will be on the cover 

http://kotaku.com/5019234/and-the-nba-live-09-cover-athlete-is
http://www.n4g.com/industrynews/News-161071.aspx
http://www.operationsports.com/newspost.php?id=253423*

http://www.easports.com/nbalive09/cover.jsp


<img src="http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/6397/bgcoverbf0.jpg">
<br>
<br>
<img src="http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/PHO/bk_AAHM129_8x10~Brandon-Roy-Posters.jpg">

hehe i thought this is pretty nice...thanks Five5even



Five5even said:


> this is unofficial, but something to chew on...
> <img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/2556359518_5e83d82fc6.jpg?v=0">


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

That does kinda look like him, doesn't it. You might be onto something!

If Roy makes the cover, I might just have to get it instead of 2K9


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a friend that works @ EA I'll just ask him.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm gonna go with Chris Paul. Someone with ridiculous popularity, unlike Roy who only has a decent amount of notoriety.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like Chris Paul.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Isn't Live the curse?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris Paul was on 2K8. Why would NBA Live use him the following year?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Isn't Live the curse?


I think so... 

maybe it's j jack instead.... :biggrin:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

its not paul he just was on 2k he wont be on EA...deron williams


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

KingSpeed said:


> Chris Paul was on 2K8. Why would NBA Live use him the following year?





ehizzy3 said:


> its not paul he just was on 2k he wont be on EA...deron williams


You're right.

It's not Kobe or LeBron shaped. It doesn't look like Deron to me. Not Pierce. Maybe Ray Allen?

I just would be surprised if Brandon got on the cover right now. Pleasantly surprised, anyway.


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

EA has my money if Roy is on the cover! If not then I will just buy 2k9. I really hope NBA Live is a lot better this year though because the last few years have been crapy games.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Honestly this year's Live wasn't bad at all (not like '07, which was down right God awful), but 2K is still way better game play wise.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

2K9 all the way!


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I think both of those photos look like brandon; in fact im about 95% sure that he is the cover athlete judging by those two silhouettes. The good news is that the EA curse FWIW is limited to Madden if i remember correctly. The bad news is that Brandon is going to be on the cover of NBA Live 09 - which in any case is going to be a weaker Basketball game that its competitor NBA 2k9...

and it may also be worthy to note that Greg Oden was on the cover of NCAA College Hoops 2k8 this year. So I dont know if there is any Blazer ties there, but if that were the case then maybe it isnt Roy. But i highly doubt it. Seems to me that Roy is on the cover of Live 09.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

this is unofficial, but something to chew on...










also...the large silhouette looks alot like brandon's figure. Especially the head portion, it seriously looks like the outline of his head. However, i could be wrong...


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think NBA Live 09 will be Roy, then NBA 2K10 will be Oden, then NBA Live 11 will be Aldridge, and then NBA 2K12 will be Rudy! Then Both Titles will do a Blazers Special NBA Champions Edition with the entire team on the cover!!!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Wade proved Live isnt cursed so I'm not too worried.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

2k said:


> Wade proved Live isnt cursed so I'm not too worried.


yep, but he seriously injured himself the year after. 

Guy that has been affected: 
08- Arenas- goes down early in the year and misses 69 games. 

Looking closely at the silhouette, and the fact that it's on a Celtic court (see link in OP), I think it's Allen


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't think they'd put Ray Allen on the cover of a game this late in his career. Derrick Rose maybe?


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Is it Paul Pierce? He was the hero of the finals, and I could see that being his silhouette, but I agree with everyone that says it bears a striking resemblance to Brandon.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hopefully Live gets it right this time. I have gone with the 2k seriers for quite some time now. I hear they are going to have the Back in Black album by AC\DC for Rock Band also.:rock:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Check this out.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> <img src="http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/6397/bgcoverbf0.jpg">


OK, wow. That seriously looks like Roy. I wouldn't be surprised if it was like Paul Pierce though. 

Its the shape of the head on the silhouette (sp?) in the first picture that makes me think Roy, though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

My first impression was Chauncey Billups, but that doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc6r7YtReu8

Watch the last slide!!1 ROY


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Five5even said:


> this is unofficial, but something to chew on...



very nice lol. That's so believable. Why do you guys think it looks like Paul Pierce...doesn't he wear a headband though? Besides he's already on a cover 

(look below) :biggrin:

<img src="http://www.gametab.com/images/ss/pc/6276/box-l.jpg">


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

BlazersFan87 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4864697579053382357&q=nba+live+09&ei=s31dSPSwLaGm4QLije2CAg
> 
> Watch the last slide!!1 ROY


i don't see anything


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> i don't see anything


roy is on the last slide


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

BlazersFan87 said:


> roy is on the last slide


I watched it too and I didn't see Brandon (or any Blazers) at any point in the video ... and it's not a slide show, so what do you mean by "last slide?" Give us a time-stamp (eg. 1:45, etc.)


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

yeh man the last part of that video is a kobe shot =/
u got wrong video link?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I heard somewhere that KG on 2k and Pierce would be on Live....don't recall the source, but Pierce wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> yeh man the last part of that video is a kobe shot =/
> u got wrong video link?


I think he meant this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc6r7YtReu8

it's at the 1:00 mark.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah... it looks a lot like Roy.


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

Five5even said:


> I think he meant this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc6r7YtReu8
> 
> it's at the 1:00 mark.


Yea I meant to do that link. Sorry for all the confusion!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

read first post for update


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

whatsmyname said:


> read first post for update


Tony Parker? I assume that deal was signed before his awful performance vs the Lakers. Bad, boring choice.

Oh well. I'm a 2K fan anyway.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Did anyone ever find out if this was true or not?eace:


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Did anyone ever find out if this was true or not?eace:


no Tony Parker is the cover athlete


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

That dosen't look like Tony Parkers image.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Tony Parker? HAHA..have fun trying to sell that to the casual fan, plus dude is just flat out OVER-RATED!
2K better than Live anyways.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Should have put a picture of Eva Longoria on the cover. That would have been a much better seller.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Dude was NBA Finals MVP. Respect that.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Tony Parker? HAHA..have fun trying to sell that to the casual fan, plus dude is just flat out OVER-RATED!
> 2K better than Live anyways.


Well that means that Parker is going to get injured this year. The Madden curse has officially crossed over with Wade, McGrady and Gilbert being on the cover the last three years. 

Tony Parker? Not sure I'd choose him to be on the cover of a video game, then again Keith Van Horn was on the cover of the '99 NBA Jam game (I assume that's what I had...I have a cartridge with KVH on the cover).

Parker is not overrated. He's a borderline all-star PG in the West (due to Nash, Kidd, Paul, Williams, Baron who are all at a similar level). But he is a good player. His ability to get into the lane and finish IS UNDERRATED. He's definitely a top 7 PG in this league.


----------

